# Estrogen Priming and TTC?



## clarabelle2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

We are starting an Estrogen Priming protocol this cycle with the Estrogen patch + orgalutran injections. Then next cycle we plan to do IUI. 

Does anyone know if you can still ttc during the estrogen priming cycle?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Carabelle,

You need to ask your clinic or doctor who prescribed this protocol to you as they are best placed to give you advice.  Clinics are there to help you and if you have questions like this, you really need to ask them directly.  I am suer they will want to help you with any advice and with advice like this, you need the clinic to tell you, not ff with respect.

Daisy
x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Clarabelle, are you asking whether you can do that estradiol patch thing in a month when you have tried to conceive?  My clinic told me no, just because they don't know what the effect of the drugs would be on an embryo (I had the patch and then Ganirelix).  I tried anyway because I didn't want to miss a month but found that the priming brought my AF on a week early anyway.


----------

